
Squatters in paradise say it's job from hell - kqr2
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-paradise-prison26-2009jul26,0,7243566.story?page=1&track=rss
======
TrevorJ
I think that the lifestyle described would be amazing except for one fact:
limited electricity and no internet.

~~~
scw
Electricity has only been widely available in the last eighty years or so, and
the internet the last fifteen, but neither of those obstacles prevented great
accomplishments or happiness to flourish. I'm guessing that the limited social
interactions, movement, and separation from loved ones are all worse on the
inhabitants.

------
Mintz
Surely they could get some reading done?

------
wglb
Bring a ham radio station, that would be my plan.

~~~
ja27
You should see some of the places ham radio operators do "DX-peditions", like
the nearby Scarborough Reef:

<http://www.scarboroughreef.com>

~~~
wglb
Yes, I know a couple of these dudes.

In 2000, we went to Vanuatu and stayed in a mansion, hardly as severe, but we
did do some technological firsts. Shortly before that, there were people at
kingman reef, which is max of 3 feet high and they had to bring their own
_floor_.

------
kqr2
I wonder what's the minimum environment size for humans in general to stave
off "cabin fever"?

~~~
icey
I wonder if it's an issue of variety as much as environment size.

~~~
dctoedt
That, plus something to do, something to keep your mind occupied.

------
alanthonyc
This article is pure comedy:

 __"So far, one baby has been born on the island, but many more have been
"assembled" there, he says." __

... I wonder if there's surf there.

